# Heavy-Duty skid shoes



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Hoping Robert can answer this. The 2017-2018 catalog shows the skid shoes as an accessory. Can I assume they are poly or similar material? Wanna protect my concrete driveway.........they say they have a 1/2" thick pad surface. Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As far as I know the Honda Heavy Duty or Commercial skid shoes are metal. Honda offers no plastic skid shoes....


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Is there a poly not oem out there for the 928?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I have these direct fit poly skids on my HS928: Robalon A148BS Snowblower Skid Shoes


The Robalon A148BS Poly Skid shoes cross-reference to Honda Commercial Steel skid shoes (part# 76153-736-010) and use the existing factory holes on the bucket.


Don't know if the A148BS Poly skid shoes are a direct replacement for the Honda HSS928 ??? Might want to call the customer service number to confirm if the Robalon A148BS Poly Skid shoes will fit the newer Honda HSS Snow Blower line.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

FallLine also makes Poly skids for the Honda HS line-up: Honda Snow Blower Skid Shoe - Polyurethane Snow Blower Skid Shoes - Fallline


Just need to contact them to confirm if they will also fit the Honda HSS724 and Honda HSS928


FallLine Part #OEM Part #Model #5240-300-000
76153-736-010 /
76153-736-000Honda HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80, HS724, HS928, HSS1332


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

On this subject, I was trying to order part 04700-768-E110 (commercial skids) from my local Honda dealer for my HS1132 and was told that part is discontinued...

Does anyone know if it was replaced by another part?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

jbutch said:


> On this subject, I was trying to order part 04700-768-E110 (commercial skids) from my local Honda dealer for my HS1132 and was told that part is discontinued...
> 
> Does anyone know if it was replaced by another part?


 
Dealer is correct. Honda Part# 04700-768-E110 (commercial skids) have been discontinued. Having said that, you can still find part# 04700-768-E110 available on the internet.


https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ho...MIlKrLqeOk1gIViUoNCh2MYwYhEAkYASABEgKenfD_BwE




Bonanza.com is showing four (4) in stock at $37.95 with free shipping. Stock up now!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Make that three (3) sets available at Bonanza. I like my poly skids, but I grabbed a pair of the steel commercial skids (04700-768-E110) just in case I want to swap them in a few years.


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Dealer is correct. Honda Part# 04700-768-E110 (commercial skids) have been discontinued. Having said that, you can still find part# 04700-768-E110 available on the internet.
> 
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ho...MIlKrLqeOk1gIViUoNCh2MYwYhEAkYASABEgKenfD_BwE
> ...


Thanks, but they don't ship to Canada...


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Made a couple calls to my local Honda Power Equipment dealer. Honda Part# 04700-768-E110 has been replaced by Honda Part# 76153-V41-000 SKID, AUGER


Honda Part# 76153-V41-000 is a double sided reversible skid. The base of the skid is not quite as thick as the previous model, however the new skids are reversible, so you have two sides to work with. Each skid is sold individually, so you'll have to purchase 2 units. The skids do not come with hardware, so you'll need to reuse your existing hardware or replace with new bolts and locking nuts from your local home improvement store. Cost from Boats.net is $12.58 per skid. 76153-V41-000 SKID, AUGER


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Made a couple calls to my local Honda Power Equipment dealer. Honda Part# 04700-768-E110 has been replaced by Honda Part# 76153-V41-000 SKID, AUGER
> 
> 
> Honda Part# 76153-V41-000 is a double sided reversible skid. The base of the skid is not quite as thick as the previous model, however the new skids are reversible, so you have two sides to work with. Each skid is sold individually, so you'll have to purchase 2 units. The skids do not come with hardware, so you'll need to reuse your existing hardware or replace with new bolts and locking nuts from your local home improvement store. Cost from Boats.net is $12.58 per skid. 76153-V41-000 SKID, AUGER


Wow, thanks I appreciate it!

It should fit my HS1132?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i have bought replacement skids on ebay and they are as good as Honda's.


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Made a couple calls to my local Honda Power Equipment dealer. Honda Part# 04700-768-E110 has been replaced by Honda Part# 76153-V41-000 SKID, AUGER
> 
> 
> Honda Part# 76153-V41-000 is a double sided reversible skid. The base of the skid is not quite as thick as the previous model, however the new skids are reversible, so you have two sides to work with. Each skid is sold individually, so you'll have to purchase 2 units. The skids do not come with hardware, so you'll need to reuse your existing hardware or replace with new bolts and locking nuts from your local home improvement store. Cost from Boats.net is $12.58 per skid. 76153-V41-000 SKID, AUGER


Contacted my canadian honda dealer with this part number and they are 44$ cdn with taxes, EACH:surprise:

So I ordered through boats.net and with the taxes and exchange rate, it totals 41$ cdn for both:wink2:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice! Way to go Jbutch :goodjob: Boats.net is my go to dealer for Honda parts. Unbeatable pricing on Honda parts, ultra fast shipments, and exceptional customer service / tech support. 
Post some pictures when you're done installing the new skids.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Nice! Way to go Jbutch :goodjob: Boats.net is my go to dealer for Honda parts. Unbeatable pricing on Honda parts, ultra fast shipments, and exceptional customer service / tech support.
> Post some pictures when you're done installing the new skids.


Thanks....bottom line is I want poly skid shoes...anything but metal....so as to not scratch my concrete driveway and stamped sidewalk. 

👋


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Breckcapt said:


> Thanks....bottom line is I want poly skid shoes...anything but metal....so as to not scratch my concrete driveway and stamped sidewalk.
> 
> 👋


 Breck - What size and model machine do you have? 


2016 and up Honda HSS series snowthrowers use these poly skids: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Skid-Shoes-f...ash=item3f598feb9d:g:4HsAAOSw1S9Weva~&vxp=mtr


2015 and earlier Honda HS series snowthrowers use these poly skids: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Skid-Shoes-f...ash=item3f598fbd0a:g:IDQAAOSwo3pWeuUU&vxp=mtr


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Freezn said:


> Breck - What size and model machine do you have?
> 
> 
> 2016 and up Honda HSS series snowthrowers use these poly skids: Skid Shoes for Honda Snow Blowers - Patins pour souffleuse Honda : HOD-002 | eBay
> ...


Hey, thanks, I'm looking at the HSS928ATD....


----------

